# Denying sex for benefit of hubby



## wifeiam (Apr 1, 2013)

My husband had an infection his sperm duct (think severe pain and now antibiotics) and the dc papers said no sex til treatment finished. He is dying to have sex because he feels better but I am wary until he is done (has 2 more days to go). Do I give in or make him hold off? Kind of like women who don't wait the whole 6 weeks after birth? Yet don't feel like taking him in to ER bent over in pain either.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Uh, wouldn't he be shooting infection inside you??

I'd be waiting. Give him a hand job and wash up really really well afterward, or let him get his own rocks off.


----------



## wifeiam (Apr 1, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> Uh, wouldn't he be shooting infection inside you??
> 
> I'd be waiting. Give him a hand job and wash up really really well afterward, or let him get his own rocks off.


No, they said it isn't really transferable but it was an inflammation/infection of his sperm duct so the act of ejaculating is what will be a problem. I'm just going to make him wait it out.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

it this a prostrate infection?

I think I'd get a second opinion. had some friends with a prostrate infection and they were told the opposite that frequent releases were helpful.


----------



## wifeiam (Apr 1, 2013)

Epididymitis related to bacterial infection, he had to take antibiotics and anti-inflammatory. Going to make him wait out the next 2 days.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Unless you guys have some history of one party repeatedly denying the other, he should be able to handle two more days without any harm.

Use the two days to tease and build him up for a nice session!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Convection said:


> Unless you guys have some history of one party repeatedly denying the other, he should be able to handle two more days without any harm.
> 
> Use the two days to tease and build him up for a nice session!


I was thinking the same thing. Tease the hell out of him. Build it up until neither of you can stand it. Then watch the fireworks.


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd try it out...see how it felt...usually these medical recommendations are given on the far side. I had c-sections, and I had sex one week out. It was fine.

I'm no doctor. Obviously you should heed medical advice before my own. I'm just saying what I'd do...I'd give it a go. Stop if things got painful at all.


----------



## JosephLH (Apr 18, 2013)

wifeiam said:


> Epididymitis related to bacterial infection, he had to take antibiotics and anti-inflammatory. Going to make him wait out the next 2 days.


I had epididymytis before myself but wasn't told I had to wait. It was recommended that I did due to pain and some swelling of the duct. Even after the antibiotics ran their course I had some swelling and tenderness and he likely will too. I had a vasectomy a couple of years ago and my doc told me I would be at an increased risk of getting this type of infection.


----------



## wifeiam (Apr 1, 2013)

JosephLH said:


> I had epididymytis before myself but wasn't told I had to wait. It was recommended that I did due to pain and some swelling of the duct. Even after the antibiotics ran their course I had some swelling and tenderness and he likely will too. I had a vasectomy a couple of years ago and my doc told me I would be at an increased risk of getting this type of infection.


Interesting, he has had a vasectomy and reversal but many years ago. Thanks everyone for the input!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

